# Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. April 2009)

*Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. April 2009)

*Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

Wie findet ihr die Zusammenstellung?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*


Schönes Gehäuse, aber was die Mehrheit der Comm und auch ich von Inno-Produkten halten, ist bekannt bzw. kann in unregelmäßigen Abständen im entsprechendem Unterforum nachgelesen werden.
Abgesehen von dem Korrosionsschutz würde ich gern alles austauschen. (und sowas verwende ich privat gar nicht erst)


----------



## Equilibrium (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

...Sorry kann ich da meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen. Das Case ist schick...aber der Rest ist nun wirklich nicht Güte Klasse A. 

Wenn Ihr damit schon Geld verdienen wollt, dann schaut euch doch mal die Zusammenstellungen in den Unterforen(Wakü) an. Da ist nun wirklich jede Preisklasse vertreten und das sind gute Sachen.


----------



## Gutewicht (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

ich kann mich dem Rest nur anschließen. Das Lian Li ist wirklich chic und der Deckel für den Radi ist eine sehr elegante Lösung, aber die Wakü solltet ihr dringend überarbeiten.


----------



## Lexx (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... aber was die Mehrheit der Comm und auch ich von Inno-Produkten halten, ist bekannt


Naive Frage: was gibts an Innovatek auszusetzen.. ?
Dachte immer das sei echte deutsche Wertarbeit.. ?

Zum Thema: was will man um 400 Kröten mehr erwarten.. ?
Ist m.E. sicher ein Low-Cost-Spar-Einsteiger-Paket.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

Ooch, an der Arbeit kann man nicht meckern. (das gilt für Watercool, Aquacomputer und Mips aber auch)
Aber das Material ist stellenweise minderwertig und vor allem die Kühlerdesigns größtenteils sehr ineffizient - Selbst die neuesten Inno-Kühlern hinken der Konkurrenz um z.T. 2-stellige Werte hinterher.
Das alles wäre ja noch okay, wenn Inno solide, leistungsschwache Kühler für das untere Marktsegment verkaufen würde. Aber Inno-Kühler gehören mit zu den teuersten überhaupt und die Produktbeschreibung jedes einzelnen Inno-Produktes strotzt nur so vor Superlativen - was die Firma für mich subjektiv auch einfach unsympathisch macht.


----------



## exa (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

 jap, wakü nicht so der hit, und der preisnachlass von knappen 20 euro bei 400 euro kaufpreis is ein witz; da is null anreiz...
macht mal 50 draus, dann kommen wir in die bereiche, wo preisnachlass sinn macht


----------



## neuroheaven (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

hier mal meine wakükomponenten

Laing Original-Pumpe DDC-1T - 12 Volt
Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTS-Lite 360 - black
aqua computer cuplex XT di - double impact für Intel 478/775
Bitspower Bay Reservoir 5,25 Zoll (POM Version) - Black
innovatek Spezial-Schlauch für Kühlsysteme transparent - 1m
Coollaboratory Liquid Coolant Pro Blue - 1l, gebrauchsfertig
aqua computer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung
MIPS Filter Six-Design


----------



## gumbel (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

ich muss mich da leider der bereits vorherrschenden Meinung anschließen, die Ersparnis gegenüber den Einzelteilen beträgt nur 5,3%, das ist nicht sehr viel.

Gut finde ich, dass das Set keine Kühler enthält (soviel zum Thema ungeliebtes Innovatek:da ist nämlich nichts relevantes von Innovatec dabei!).

Die Eheim pumpe und der Radi sind völlig ok, alternativen wären imho nur eine Laiing Pumpe oder ein Thermochill Radi.
Außer den Preis gibts bei Innoprotect auch nix einzuwenden und der Rest ist kleinkram, bzw. eh egal ob die Winkelverbinder nun von innovatek oder sonst wem sind, so groß sind die Unterschiede nicht.

Das Wakü Set aber mit einem Case zu koppeln (welches >50% des Preises ausmacht) finde ich unglücklich. 
Das Wakü Set kann noch so toll oder genial sein, aber wenn ein User nicht gerade auf das LianLi Case steht oder seines behalten will, wird der wegen 20€ nicht seinen Geschmack ändern oder das Set nehmen und das Gehäuse weiterverkaufen.

Ja, die Sache mit dem Ausschnitt oben ist so eine, aber da gibts auch andere Lösungen. Z.b. Könnte man nach Unternehmen suchen, die für eine Kleinserie auf Bestellung für eine Auswahl kompatibler Gehäuse Deckel anfertigt, oder das Wakü Set mit Abstandshaltern für den Radi als "auf-dem-Deckel- System" auslegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*



gumbel schrieb:


> soviel zum Thema ungeliebtes Innovatek:da ist nämlich nichts relevantes von Innovatec dabei!



Doch: Der Preis.
Gleichwertige bis bessere Komponenten würden einem bei Einzelkauf (d.h. ohne Set-Rabatt!) 30€ weniger kosten.



Spoiler



z.B.
Lian Li PC-A71 A - silver (Art.Nr.: 73128) 204,90 €* 	 
Lian Li Aluminium Top Cover - 71A (Art.Nr.: 75058) 24,90 €* 	 
MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator (Art.Nr.: 35041) 36,99 €* 	 
Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V (Art.Nr.: 50004) 48,49 €* 	 
Yate Loon D12SL-12 3-Fach Bundle (3xLüfterpaket) (Art.Nr.: 78041) 14,99 €* 	 
3x Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 3Pin Molex (7V) (Art.Nr.: 81002) 5,85 €* 	 
3x Lüftergitter für Axiallüfter für 120mm chrom (Art.Nr.: 80015) 5,07 €* 	 
2m Schlauch PVC 11/8mm glasklar (Art.Nr.: 58000) 2,58 €* 	 
Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml (Art.Nr.: 30018) 10,99 €* 
11/8mm (8x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 (Art.Nr.: 62035) 5,96 €* 	 
Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - das Original (Art.Nr.: 52112) 6,79 €* 	 
ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (20 Pin) (Art.Nr.: 52023) 1,19 €* 	 
Arctic Wärmeleitpaste MX-2 Tube 4g (Art.Nr.: 31032) 6,89 €* 	 
Zwischensumme: 
(inkl. UST 19% exkl. Versandkosten) 	375,59 €*


(nicht, dass ich das so bestellen würde - aber es fairerweise habe ich den gleichen Krempel mit aufgenommen, den auch Inno beim Set mitliefert)


----------



## Madz (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*



> oder ein Thermochill Radi.


Nichtmal der, weil der von den durchdachteren Feser Produkten abgemeldet wurde.

Ansonsten gehören in ein PCGH Set keinesfalls Innovatek Produkte und wenn schon bitte nur den Schlauch. Mehr würde ich von dieser Firma aus den von ryven genannten Gründen nicht kaufen.


----------



## Snake7 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

Nettes ding, aber ich suche im Mom eher ein Gehäuse was schon für den Radi vorbereitet hin - mein altes Chieftec fällt doch langsam auseinander und muss mal abgelöst werden.

Kann gerne schon mit integrierten GUTEM Radiator sein.


----------



## gumbel (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*



Madz schrieb:


> Nichtmal der, weil der von den durchdachteren Feser Produkten abgemeldet wurde.
> 
> Ansonsten gehören in ein PCGH Set keinesfalls Innovatek Produkte und wenn schon bitte nur den Schlauch. Mehr würde ich von dieser Firma aus den von ryven genannten Gründen nicht kaufen.



oh, so schnell dreht sich die Welt^^ Da war ich wohl schon länger nicht mehr in der Waküabteilung.

Welche "überteuerten" Innovatek Produkte sind denn Im Set enthalten? (btw:die Special-Seite bei caseking ist weg.)



EHEIM PCPS 12 V Pumpe mit integriertem Ausgleichsbehälter
Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GTS Lite 360
3 Marken-Lüfter inkl. Lüftergitter
innovatek Spezial PVC-Schlauch (2 m)
innovatek Protect-IP Korrosionsschutz (Konzentrat)
Verschraubungen für die Pumpe (2x Einschraubverschraubung)
Winkelverschraubungen 8x1 (drehbar)
Winkelverbinder - Metall 1/4 Zoll
ATX Kurzschlussstecker zum Starten der Pumpe ohne PC
7 V Spannungsadapter (zur Reduzierung der Lüfterdrehzahl)
Entkopplungsset (zur Montage und Entkopplung der Pumpe)
Montagematerial inkl. Schnellbefestigungsnieten
Wärmeleitpaste

da sind genau 2 Teile nachweislich von inno. Und das sind das Protect (wovon ich überzeugt bin) und der Schlauch.

Das Alternativset von ruyven ist günstiger, das aber liegt aber maßgeblich am Radiator, und an den Lüftern -beides kein Innovatec Produkt. Und wenn im Inno-Set Papstlüfter drin sind, kosten die locker 30€ mehr als YL.

Das die Zusammenstellung eines PCGH-Angebotes nich würdig ist, ist ja wieder ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Madz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

Die Pumpe ist auch von Innovatek.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*



gumbel schrieb:


> da sind genau 2 Teile nachweislich von inno. Und das sind das Protect (wovon ich überzeugt bin) und der Schlauch.



Und die Pumpe, die Entkopplung, Anschlüsse,... werden auch Inno-Produkte sein.
Der Rest wird zwar nicht von Inno hergestellt, aber über Inno vertrieben - und unterliegt damit auch der Inno-Preisgestaltung, bei der z.B. ne 360er BI mal eben 19€ mehr kostet als bei nicht-für-niedrige-Preise-berühmt-Aquatuning.



> Das Alternativset von ruyven ist günstiger, das aber liegt aber maßgeblich am Radiator, und an den Lüftern -beides kein Innovatec Produkt. Und wenn im Inno-Set Papstlüfter drin sind, kosten die locker 30€ mehr als YL.



Wenn da welche drinn wären, wäre ich sehr zuversichtlich, dass die Inno-Marketingabteilung mindestens einen Absatz über die ultimative-supertolle-die-Konkurrenz-kann-gleich-aufgeben-spezial-Lüter verloren hätte. Haben sie aber nicht. Im Best-Case werden es YS-Tech sein, die Inno auch retail vertreibt - also solide Lüfter, aber lautes Kugellager.
Und das der von mir gewählte Radi billiger und besser ist... - genau darum gehts ja:
Wenn in nem Set ein 100€ Inno-Kühler drin ist, mag das den Preis des Sets begründen - aber es rechtfertigt ihn nicht im Vergleich zu Konkurrenzprodukten, die zum halben Preis das doppelte leisten.


----------



## Madz (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*



			
				Zitat aus der Produktbeschreibung des G-Flow Kühlers im INno webshop schrieb:
			
		

> Der G-Flow begründet einen neue Generation der High-End CPU Kühler. Mit seiner revolutionären Strömungsführung liegt seine Kühlleistung an der absoluten Spitze.


Spitzeleistung? Mit schlechtester Kühler am Markt zum teuersten Preis.  Genau solche Forumlierungen sind ruyven und mir ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Oliver (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

Besagtes Kit wird wieder gecancelt, da dessen Zusammenstellung an mir vorbeigelaufen ist. Dafür gibt's nächste Woche neue Wakü-Kits


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2009)

*AW: Neues PCGH-OC-Watercooling-Kit inkl. Gehäuse bei Caseking*

Nimm dir ein Beispiel an unseren Beispiel-Configs, sonst gibts wieder Mecker 
(Aber schön, dass das so schnell geht. Vielleicht sollte ich häufiger meine Meinung zu Käsekönigaktionen sagen und nicht immer warten, bis jemand ausdrücklich nachfragt  )

@Madz: Ich hatte da mal ne "freundliche" Unterhaltung mit einem Inno-Moderator bezüglich einer ähnlichen Formulierung beim G-Flow. Das muss man so verstehen, dass die Kühler die "bestmöglihc Kühlleistung" für die bei diesen Kühlern verwendete Technik bieten.


----------

